# Shoes for flat pedals



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I asked my son to get in a pair of Raceface Chester's for my birthday. 

Assuming he does, what are good shoes to go with flats in the $100 range? When I travel, instead of carrying my clipless pedals and shoes, I rent a bike with flats and have used my Merrill low hikers which seem to work. I've used his Heckler with Chester's and Converse All Stars and that worked too. Do bike shoes made for flats really make a big difference? My son just wears old sneakers/running shoes. Am I overthinking this?

Thanks and sorry if this question has been asked many time. Going through MTBR, I did not find any readily available post on the subject which surprised me.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Plenty of threads that mention 510 shoes which seem to be the defacto standards for flat pedal shoes.

I just got a pair of Freeriders I'm going to try in the next few days.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

I personally can't stand the looks of any mountain bike specific flat pedal shoe currently available. Maybe it's because I grew up riding bmx bikes, but I don't want to re-live the chunky late 90s/early 00s era that all these mtn bike shoes somehow still look like. I'd rather just ride in a pair of Vans again.

With that said, I've had 5.10s before and the grip is phenomenal (better than other shoes I've tried including pearl izumi and shimano). I've recently switched back to hiking/trail run/approach shoes, though, 1) for a wider toe box and 2) I moved to AZ and I like trail shoes for better grip with the inevitable hike-bike sections of steep loose rock. 

ATMO, these days I sort of feel like the size, shape, and grip of the pedal (relative to the size and shape of your foot) make more of a difference than which brand of shoes you buy...plus you can always add a footbed to a slim pair of trail run shoes if you need more support!


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

Rev Bubba said:


> Do bike shoes made for flats really make a big difference? My son just wears old sneakers/running shoes. Am I overthinking this?


The biggest difference is the stiffness, and the stickiness.
MTB specific flat pedal shoes have a stiffer inner so the shoe doesn't flex, and your foot doesn't bend around the pedal. 
This will make better power transfer, and your feet should be less tired on long rides.
How well they stick varies from brand to brand, and even within brand.
They all will stick to the pedals better than a pair of All Stars.
The stiffness will mess with you at first. They're crappy to walk around in because they don't flex, but they're not walking shoes they're riding shoes.
The great thing is right now there are a lot of options. A few years ago there was on 5.10
If you have a local store that is actually open and will allow you try something on that's the best bet.
I have found that I have to size down for MTB shoes because they are so boxy.
I wear a 10.5 in all my shoes, and boots, but consistently a 10 in MTB shoes, and I've now owned 3 different brands.

Currently I'm on the Ride Concepts Live Wire. I love the shoe, but would like a little more grip so when they wear out I'll try another version. Hell Kat I think. Whatever.

Sometimes REI has sales on 5.10s and Giro so can save some money there.

good luck


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

I been riding chuck taylor Allstars for the last 6 months. At 1st is was a little strange but the more time I have on them the more I like it. I can't stand the look of 5 10 shoes and I have a pair that are sticky but no more than the chucks. Those 5 10s are boxy and feel like that to me while riding. That is why I tried the converse in the first place.


----------



## ForeverTeletubby (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ve managed to put holes in my freeriders in a year. I’ve also managed to put holes in my freerider pros in 3 months. Pretty disappointing but I kept wearing them. Now the inner cardboard has shattered into 5 pieces and the insoles aren’t flat anymore. I need something that’s tougher.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

ForeverTeletubby said:


> I've managed to put holes in my freeriders in a year. I've also managed to put holes in my freerider pros in 3 months. Pretty disappointing but I kept wearing them. Now the inner cardboard has shattered into 5 pieces and the insoles aren't flat anymore. I need something that's tougher.


I just recently switched to flats after many years on clipless and this is why I went with RC shoes rather than 5 10s. I must have read a hundred comments in the past few months pretty much saying the exact same thing you just said. Nice and sticky but not durable.

After 2 months or so of riding the livewires with Chester and one-up pedals pin damage is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've used RC and five tens with about the same results 5-6 months at best but I like the feel of both so I stick with them. I've used vans and Converse allstars but they only last 3-4 months at best. Been looking at maybe trying some adidas superstars in the future. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## methy (Oct 5, 2019)

i find vans very grippy. try atwoods. my freeriders just wore through after 1 year and i cant afford new ones every year. unless you're riding world cup dh vans are fine


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Old BMX'er from the early 80's. Vans for life. I probably have over 50 pairs.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

ForeverTeletubby said:


> I've managed to put holes in my freeriders in a year. I've also managed to put holes in my freerider pros in 3 months. Pretty disappointing but I kept wearing them. Now the inner cardboard has shattered into 5 pieces and the insoles aren't flat anymore. I need something that's tougher.


This is also my issue. 2 months on 510s and a few of the circles on the soles are starting to look like crescent moons.
Then again, my riding buddies have 510s that are going on 2 years with minimum wear.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks to all that responded. I have some ideas now.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I wear cheap vans, work well for me.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

By cheap Vans, you something like the Converse All Stars I have? I.E. nothing special in the way of a sticky bottom or a firmer sole? I get my All Stars for around $50.
Thanks


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

5.10s have been the "go to" shoes for years. But recent batches seem to lacking quality. Ride Concepts have seemed to be the up and coming flat pedal shoes.

I would suggest looking Enties for a skate style shoe. They have different styles/stiffness.

https://www.etnies.com/us/mens/shoes/


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Vans are too flimsy and unsupportive for me. I use Freerider Pro's because I like a stiff sole. I get a bit over a year out of them. That's totally acceptable for an athletic shoes. Even my basketball shoes would be worn out after one season when I played competitively.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried trail/running shoes but they didn’t grip all that good. Went to Nordstrom rack and got some nice vans for $40 and they work great and have taken quite a beating and are still serviceable two years later. I always wore vans for bmx so it could be a bit biased as well


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

When I switched from clipless to flats, I wear Vans for them. That was back in 2006. Truth be told, I've been wearing Vans since I was 12 or 13 so I am absolutely biased.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have enjoyed my specialized 2fo’s for the past year


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Just get the 5.10's Rev. They are stiffer for better power transfer and they are better at sticking to the Chesters, as well.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

How do you like the grip and how does the rubbler on the bottom wear on the pedal pins for those specialized 2fo?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

If you want to try skate shoes maybe look at DC or Etnie. I bought my kid some DC shoes because the sole was firmer then his Vans plus they don't have that waffle pattern on the bottom which gets torn up quickly on the pedals.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I was using regular skate shoes at first. Bit the bullet with some basic $100 510 Freerides and couldn't believe the different level of grip. Definitely worth bike specific shows. The Freerides are ok. Not the most comfortable but not awful. Pedal grip is great though.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Final Decision: 

I received the Raceface Chesters for my birthday from my son and my wife is buying me shoes of my choice to go with them.

I decided on the Five Ten Freerider DLX. They get a fair amount of recommendations and my LBS has them in stock. Wear may or may not be an issue. I am not hard on bike shoes and have been using the same pair of Sidi MTB shoes for over ten years. Maybe 15. They have lasted so long, I don't even remember where I bought them.

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> Final Decision:
> 
> I received the Raceface Chesters for my birthday from my son and my wife is buying me shoes of my choice to go with them.
> 
> ...


Have fun. I can promise you one thing though your 510's will not last 15 years if you use them. 15 months maybe


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I ride six months. I ski six months. Sometimes I ride my road bike. I should get three years out of the 510's.


----------



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

UEDan said:


> This is also my issue. 2 months on 510s and a few of the circles on the soles are starting to look like crescent moons.
> Then again, my riding buddies have 510s that are going on 2 years with minimum wear.


There is quite a difference between OG 5.10 shoes and post Adidas buy out 5.10s...


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

JamesPM said:


> There is quite a difference between OG 5.10 shoes and post Adidas buy out 5.10s...


Would you say the increase wear due to softer materials attribute to additional grip or just extra hobby costs?


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I keep thinking about trying a pair of 5 10s but when I've tried them on the past they just didn't feel that comfortable. I've been using Vans Old Skools for the past year and they actually seem to work well enough. Really, I've toured in Vans and done back to back 120 mile days without issue. Obviously mountain biking is different. For now I'll keep rolling with Vans. Oh and I use Chester pedals. The combos works for me.

What's really crazy is that when I'm riding dirt roads in the summer, I'm all about Bedrock Sandals. They work well and feel great in the heat. Obviously you don't want to wreck in them. And you wouldn't want to use them for mountain biking. I prefer the basic model for cycling.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I just bought some Ride Concepts Livewires. they are a bit more stiff than my old Freeriders, but the Freeriders were pretty worn out. so far, they feel great. I missed a turn at a local trail and ended up doing a lot of hiking on a steep hillside. the Livewire soles gave me confidence in spades on the loose, steep rocks and soil. so far, I love em, but I hope they will offer a little more flex as the break in.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the leatt 3.0 flat pedal shoes? Wonder how they hold up.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeezus. You guys are animals. I'm on season 2 with my Freerider Pros and they look mint.

I have maybe 5 pair of 5-10s. They all stink like a$$, they get wet and don't dry out for days (and stink even more), they make my feet numb after 1.5 hours, and all of them are ugly AF. But they seem to last for me.

Like I said - you guys are animals.

EDIT: about the worst thing that has happened to my 5-10s has been the non-biking pair I wear with jeans that my GF bought me for xmas 2 xmases ago that I f'ed up the rear cuff by trying to put them on without untying them. That's it. And I counted. I have 7 pair. All functional. Some 10+ years old. He11, I even have an old white and green pair of the Sam Hills. Those are ooooold. And yeah - you guessed it - still lots of life left in them.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

So I just read all the recent flat pedal shoe threads and rather then start a new one I'll continue this one, as most of my questions have already been answered here. 

Recently getting into riding more and just got some Raceface Chester pedals also. (well, knock offs. I know, I know, but covid-19 made me unemployed.) I'm currently using $10 running shoes, and as expected the pins tore up the soles in just a few rides. So I'm looking for something fairly wide, relatively stiff I suppose, and durable enough to last a few seasons. 

From this, and all the other threads I've gathered 5.10 used to be good but is no longer, and Ride Concept Hellion is probably the best choice for me. However, I'm not keen on paying that much for shoes. No matter what I spend on shoes I tend to destroy them in a few months, so I've always gone with sub $40 for daily users, work boots, and slides. Is this just not realistic for a bike specific shoe? 

Any suggestions for a reasonably priced shoe that would be good for flat pedals? Even if it's not bike specific but would work well. In my youth I skateboarded so I'm familiar with DC, Etnies, Vans, etc.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

$100 for some RC shoes is probably worth it. They will likely outlast three or more pairs of cheap shoes.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

See, that's what everyone tells me about work boots. But I've purchased $200 boots and they lasted exactly as long as my $35 walmart boots. 


I guess I just have commitment issues when it comes to parting with my cash. Also, I'm only about a month into this hobby. So I'm cool with burning through a cheap pair of skate shoes then see if I stick with it. I don't know, maybe I'm looking at it all wrong. But it sounds like bike shoes aren't good for much of anything else. 

*is there a good shoe for biking and disc golf? (half serious).


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

walkerwalker said:


> So I just read all the recent flat pedal shoe threads and rather then start a new one I'll continue this one, as most of my questions have already been answered here.
> 
> Recently getting into riding more and just got some Raceface Chester pedals also. (well, knock offs. I know, I know, but covid-19 made me unemployed.) I'm currently using $10 running shoes, and as expected the pins tore up the soles in just a few rides. So I'm looking for something fairly wide, relatively stiff I suppose, and durable enough to last a few seasons.
> 
> ...


Vans seem popular enough for a lot of riders. But they're popular shoes in general so that makes sense. I bought my 11 year old son some DC skate shoes for riding on his flat pedals (he also has Vans of course) The DC seem to have stiffer sole and they don't have that gummy waffle pattern. That may help with longevity.

But then again adult Vans seem to run around $65. I think I bought my RC livewires for about a hundred on sale. They are my dedicated bike shoe so I'm expecting to get two years out of them. Based on the looks of them after 4+ months of riding I don't see that being a problem.

As far as disc golf shoes go, I suggest flip flops and a beer.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

eatdrinkride said:


> As far as disc golf shoes go, I suggest flip flops and a beer.


Haha, you'd be surprised. Similar to MTB, disc golf can range from stoner kids goofing off, to pro level athletes and all the product trappings that come with it. There are disc golf specific shoes, equally as expensive. The beer however, is accurate.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

walkerwalker said:


> Haha, you'd be surprised. Similar to MTB, disc golf can range from stoner kids goofing off, to pro level athletes and all the product trappings that come with it. There are disc golf specific shoes, equally as expensive. The beer however, is accurate.


Yeah, I have no doubt. I understand hobbies. I was just being facetious. My backyard is literally a few hundred yards away from a disc golf set up in the desert. I see people out there all the time with these specific types of backpacks to carry all their discs. Never really gave much thought about shoes though. I would think a light hiker would be the way to go. At least in my desert environment.

I mean let's be honest, you're just walking around and throwing ****! Lol


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am like you in that I only want to lay out money for something once. I had been riding in Chuck Taylors like many others b/c it is what I rode BMX in back in the day, as well as now, but they don't work as well on the trails, so I got these Afton Keegan's 2 years ago, and I really like them.

https://aftonshoes.com/collections/keegan/products/grey

The Aftons are pretty stiff when you first get them, but break in well...

Also, the looks of the shoes are only about 10% of why I choose them. These just happened to fit that category as well, so bonus for me


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

eatdrinkride said:


> Yeah, I have no doubt. I understand hobbies. I was just being facetious. My backyard is literally a few hundred yards away from a disc golf set up in the desert. I see people out there all the time with these specific types of backpacks to carry all their discs. Never really gave much thought about shoes though. I would think a light hiker would be the way to go. At least in my desert environment.
> 
> I mean let's be honest, you're just walking around and throwing ****! Lol


You'd be right, they're basically lightweight hiking shoes by the likes of Keen and Vibram. The disc golf throwing motion (basic backhand) includes a bit of dragging your back toe, usually on a concrete teepad. Thus, they are reinforced in that specific spot. Like any other activity specific shoe, once you do said activity long enough you'll understand exactly where they fail consistently.

Which is why I'm lurking a biking forum about shoes!  You guys know better then I do. If I bit the bullet and bought Ride Concept Livewires (seems to be the cheapest RC), could I walk around in them? I mean like down the street, mowing the lawn, not hike-bike. How exaggerated are the claims of riding only?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

walkerwalker said:


> See, that's what everyone tells me about work boots. But I've purchased $200 boots and they lasted exactly as long as my $35 walmart boots.
> 
> I guess I just have commitment issues when it comes to parting with my cash. Also, I'm only about a month into this hobby. So I'm cool with burning through a cheap pair of skate shoes then see if I stick with it.


the work boots thing is weird. I worked construction for a while and all the guys with $200+work boots (Justin, Ariat, Red Wing, etc) had been wearing them for five years or more. my $100 cheap boots lasted three months and went in the garbage.

on shoes, yeah, get some cheaper skate shoes for now. the main problem with the current generation of skate shoes is that they are SO thin. some people like that, but a flippy floppy sneaker that happens to lace on means your foot feels the pins stabbing your foot all the time, and you painfully feel ever rock that you step on. in the 90s, skate/bmx sneakers were built tough and were quite heavy, but could be found for under $75, sometimes $40 if you found them on clearance at Pacific Sunwear. (remember when PacSun had kind of legit skate stuff?)

secondly, if you're riding hard in pedals that are grippy enough to hold your shoe in place and not slip off at some inopportune moment, most skate shoes are designed to be sticky on a skateboard surface, but not tough enough to withstand pedals shredding across them. so it will not take long for the pedals to rip holes straight through the soles. replacing cheap shoes will get expensive in the long run, but it's not a bad idea to start out cheap and see if those work for you. if not, like the rest of us, you'll come crawling back to those "expensive" shoes that happen to really be the right tool for the job. ($100 is cheap compared to what most athletic shoes cost these days.)


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

mack_turtle said:


> (remember when PacSun had kind of legit skate stuff?)


I do remember that. Pacsun was my local go to for skate gear before I discovered CCS. Them and Zumiez *heads to CCS.com to look for sales*


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

walkerwalker said:


> If I bit the bullet and bought Ride Concept Livewires (seems to be the cheapest RC), could I walk around in them? I mean like down the street, mowing the lawn, not hike-bike. How exaggerated are the claims of riding only?


Dude, you can totally walk around in them. The only reason I consider them specific to mountain biking is I paid a freaking $100+ for them, and they have a stiffer sole than off the shelf, non-bike specific skate shoes. Don't want to wear them out prematurely. I bought them for a purpose and I'm going to keep them for that purpose.

I'm wearing mine right now. just got back from a 6-mile casual ride with my wife around the neighborhood streets. They are basically like 90s skate shoes. I'm 50 years old and don't like skate shoes for walking around. They're totally unsupportive and completely flat, with no heel-to-toe drop at all. But even when I was in my 20s or teens I never liked skate shoes. they just seem like the most unsupportive of all types of shoes ever made.

All that being said, if you can walk around in any type of state shoe comfortably, you can walk around in RC Livewires no problem.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

I've also heard that RC and 510s are great but I still get Vans. I'd strongly suggest old skools (https://www.vans.com/shop/suede-canvas-old-skool). Often times zuminez will have sales for buy 1 get one half off. They are cheap enough that if they do not work for you, you can move on but still have good knock around shoes.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

eatdrinkride said:


> Vans seem popular enough for a lot of riders. But they're popular shoes in general so that makes sense. I bought my 11 year old son some DC skate shoes for riding on his flat pedals (he also has Vans of course) The DC seem to have stiffer sole and they don't have that gummy waffle pattern. That may help with longevity.
> 
> But then again adult Vans seem to run around $65. I think I bought my RC livewires for about a hundred on sale. They are my dedicated bike shoe so I'm expecting to get two years out of them. Based on the looks of them after 4+ months of riding I don't see that being a problem.
> 
> As far as disc golf shoes go, I suggest flip flops and a beer.


I resemble that remark









Don't mind riding in my slip on slippers either. Good grip, the pedal studs tear holes through the soles in a month or three though. Sorry, no picture, just chucked a pair out a couple of weeks bak


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought some Vans a while back. The toe box on mine were unbearably narrow. I wore them once or twice and sold them to someone else because they were basically brand new but too late to return.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

scoon said:


> I've also heard that RC and 510s are great but I still get Vans. I'd strongly suggest old skools (https://www.vans.com/shop/suede-canvas-old-skool). Often times zuminez will have sales for buy 1 get one half off. They are cheap enough that if they do not work for you, you can move on but still have good knock around shoes.


I looked at the Van's old skool. Then I found DC anvil's on sale at Zumiez like you mentioned. Got two pair for $60. By the time I burn through those, if I'm still riding a lot I'll re-visit the RC's. Thanks everyone for the quick advice!


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

methy said:


> i find vans very grippy. try atwoods. my freeriders just wore through after 1 year and i cant afford new ones every year. unless you're riding world cup dh vans are fine


I actually patch up my freerider pros. The soles get eaten up every 6-9 months, but someone on this board suggested using black shoegoo. I started doing this and am now 3 years in on my freeriders. I just fill in the damaged areas and don't really notice any decrease in grip.

working well for me.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Vaude Moab Tech All Mountains - best!









Moab Tech All Mountain Bike Shoes


Hooked on a pedal: the multi-talent of flat pedal shoes. Looking for the next level for bike and hike adventures? The AM Moab Tech is the perfect…




www.vaude.com


----------



## joseprobe (Aug 18, 2021)

Before, I wore cheap and not very high-quality shoes, which led to damage to the foot. Those cheap vans have worn out in less than a year. So I realized I need to buy better shoes, and Nike is the perfect choice in terms of price and quality. When about cycling, my preference would be Nike SuperRep Cycle and walking a pair of air jordan 1 sneakers. I am a beginner in cycling, so only you can tell me if my choice is a good one or not.


----------



## wosateg (Oct 31, 2021)

Been out of the game for a loooooong time, but joining a Men's league this week. Need some kicks. Does anybody here in any rec leagues and have a recommendation? Most of the shoes these days are butt ass ugly, indoor basketball hoops but I just need something that is light and performs well


----------

